# Miss Kitty



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

http://groups.msn.com/dcMidTex/misskitt ... lbumlist=2


Use this link to an album of pictures of Miss Kitty.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Don, edit your post and add a ] right after img and right before your link, then your picture should work.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

don that link is to a picture of a flower. :roll:


with what host is your kitty picture located?


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i see the kitty now very cute


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Me too. Miss Kitty is very pretty!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Miss Kitty is soo cute. I liked the one of her drinking from the glass...  My Marbles likes doing that too, even with a tall glass. And gets his fat head stuck in it sometimes.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

My Kitty sends her greetings to Miss Kitty. :wink:


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Niina...

Your Cats are beautiful... Casper's soo adorable and I liked the pic u had of Kitty when she was a kitten... belly up...so cute those little fuzzy spots!! Awwww....


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

You can tell Miss Kitty is a very happy cat. It is so nice to see these shots after the neglect I witness in my area. So many strays....it's very sad. I am thankful for spring though as they will no longer freeze at night. I just bought a 25Kg bag of dry food for April, with any luck I can fatten up my strays before summer starts. I don't want them rooting through the garbage looking for food. 

Miss Kitty is one lucky lady!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

LiCieWishy said:


> Hi Niina...
> 
> Your Cats are beautiful... Casper's soo adorable and I liked the pic u had of Kitty when she was a kitten... belly up...so cute those little fuzzy spots!! Awwww....


Thank you :lol:


----------

